# Shark at SLP



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

SwellInfo saying that the surf should be pretty calm on Sunday morning at SLP. Thinking about making a trip down to target my first shark of the year. Should be able to run out baits without getting too soaked/freezing. Anyone been having much luck so far? Hearing lots of whiting, drum, and reds in the surf also right now.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

With the cold winter we've had, I think we're still a month early for sandbar, but you never know until you try. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Water is in the 50's still kind of low but if it's safe why not string out a big fat sheepshead and see what's crack a lackin. Whiting and drum are there now, big fin shark would be a bonus!


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah, pretty much my thinking as well. A little cold still but you never know. String out a few baits and fish for some reds and drum in the meantime. I just got that itch to catch something bigger again.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Decided to skip the surf. Thought about it and decided we would be hard pressed to get any shark this early that would make battling the wind and cold worth it.

Hit up the Texas City Dike instead and fished for some big uglies. Ended up only catching a few rays, but at least I have some bait now for our next shark trip!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

doublezer6 said:


> Decided to skip the surf. Thought about it and decided we would be hard pressed to get any shark this early that would make battling the wind and cold worth it.
> 
> Hit up the Texas City Dike instead and fished for some big uglies. Ended up only catching a few rays, but at least I have some bait now for our next shark trip!


Cool deal! Last time I was at the dike I left a dang box of topwaters and a net, that had to been a couple years ago.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Solodaddio said:


> Cool deal! Last time I was at the dike I left a dang box of topwaters and a net, that had to been a couple years ago.


A few years ago I found a net and a whole box of topwaters at the dike! What a crazy coincidence! ;-)


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Went down to SLP Saturday before all spring-breakers arrived to see if we could get on to a shark. I know it's still a little early, but I had the weekend completely freed up from other responsibilities, the weather cooperated and the water temp was right around 64 degrees (still a little cool but thought we might get lucky) so decided to give it a shot.

Dropped my first bait (whole stingray ~12" wingspan) about 15 min before official sun-up (about 0715) about 50 yds past the third sand bar. Current was ripping and low tide was scheduled around 1115. In the meantime fished the surf trying to catch anything, but only caught one slot red and all other baits were gettin stripped off by crab.

The beach started getting pretty crowded with the spring break crowd so we knew our time was limited so around noon I dropped a whole horse mullet about 50-100 yards further than my first bait where I saw some swimming around as well as some birds diving. Let everything soak until about 1400 then decided to call it as we couldn't keep the spring breakers out of our area any longer.

Horse mullet was complete destroyed by crab, but the stingray had some good chunks taken out of it. I know the little guys are around, but seems like the bigguns are taking their time coming in.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

doublezer6 said:


> Went down to SLP Saturday before all spring-breakers arrived to see if we could get on to a shark. I know it's still a little early, but I had the weekend completely freed up from other responsibilities, the weather cooperated and the water temp was right around 64 degrees (still a little cool but thought we might get lucky) so decided to give it a shot.
> 
> Dropped my first bait (whole stingray ~12" wingspan) about 15 min before official sun-up (about 0715) about 50 yds past the third sand bar. Current was ripping and low tide was scheduled around 1115. In the meantime fished the surf trying to catch anything, but only caught one slot red and all other baits were gettin stripped off by crab.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Good to see that. Left the kayak at home didn't feel like getting cold 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

hurricane matt said:


> Thanks for sharing. Good to see that. Left the kayak at home didn't feel like getting cold
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


My buddy was in a wet-suit, but ended up ditching it after the first run out cause he was overheating. I was just rockin my swim trunks (and life-jacket, of course) and after the first splash or two the chill wasn't too bad at all, pretty refreshing actually. Maybe that extra "insulation" I put on over the holidays helped me out.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Waded waist deep yesterday in 65 degree water and 75 air temp to cast rods. Wasn't too cold. Caught a few big whiting on fishbites but it was slow.


----------

